

LulzSec: Tango down - http://t.co/2QGXy6f - for the lulz. - freshfunk
http://twitter.com/#!/lulzsec/status/81115804636155906

======
freshfunk
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ciagov_possibly_down_lu...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ciagov_possibly_down_lulzsec_claims_responsibility.php)

"Another hacker, known as @th3j35t3, or "The Jester," has said "Gloves off" to
the LulzSec group in a Twitter statement. "The Jester" is said to be
responsible for a host of DDoS attacks on Islamist sites and targeted
Wikileaks after their last release. In that attack he used the military phrase
"tango down" which was parroted by LulzSec for their apparent CIA attack."

<https://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r/status/81121623712874496>

